# Suche performanten Dateimanger (für NFS/SMB Shares über VPN)

## BlackEye

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bin KDE4 User und vom Dolphin (und auch vom Konqueror) als Dateimanger was die Skalierung bei großen Verzeichnissen betrifft äußerst enttäuscht. Beide sind nicht nur bei Verzeichnissen mit mehreren hundert Dateien sehr unperformant, sondern bei Shares, die ich über eine VPN-Leitung einbinde extrem langsam. Ich nehme an, dass das daran liegt, dass der Header jeder Datei in einem Verzeichnis eingelesen wird um den Dateitypen zu bestimmen. Was im lokalen Umfeld noch ein nettes Feature zu sein scheint (Erkennung von Bildern und Audiodateien selbst ohne Dateiendung) ist der absolute Horror bei Laufwerken die keine schnelle Anbindung haben. Noch dazu scheinen beide Dateimanager die Verzeichnisse innerhalb des aktuell angezeigten Verzeichnisses nach der Anzahl der darin befindlichen Dateien zu durchsuchen (Größen Angabe eines Verzeichnisses beziffert die Anzahl der Dateien in diesem Verzeichnis) was ebenfalls bei Laufwerken mit schmaler Bandbreite äußerst ärgerlich ist. Da ich leider sehr häufig mit meiner Firma über eine VPN-Verbindung arbeite und immer mal wieder in solchen Verzeichnissen arbeiten muss, nervt mich das schon aufs äußerste.

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es einen alternativen Dateimanager der diese Features entweder bei NFS/SMB Verzeichnissen abschaltet, oder einfach gar nicht besitzt aber genauso komfortabel ist wie Dolphin/Konqueror? Den Krusader mag ich nicht sonderlich. Ich kann mit dieser Twinpanelanzeige nichts anfangen (obwohl er um längen performanter zu sein scheint).

So ungern man das als Linuxer auch lesen mag - aber der Windows Dateimanager ist einfach etwas, was ich am meisten vermisse. Ein simpler Dateimanager ohne Schnickschnack und gedöns. Das Teil läuft lustiger weise auf dem dünnsten Rechner noch performanter als ein Dolphin auf dem neusten Rechner.

----------

## 69719

Testen mußt du wohl selber, es sei denn du rückst deine VPN Daten raus, damit ich es mit deiner Infrastruktur testen kann  :Laughing: .

```

* x11-misc/pcmanfm

     Available versions:  0.5.2 {hal}

     Homepage:            http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Extremely fast and lightweight tabbed file manager

* x11-misc/xfe

     Available versions:  1.04 1.19.2 {debug nls png}

     Homepage:            http://roland65.free.fr/xfe

     Description:         MS-Explorer-like minimalist file manager for X

```

----------

## BlackEye

Schade, hatte gehofft etwas mehr in Richtung Qt zu finden. Aber ich werde sie trotzdem mal testen. Vielleicht kann ich mich mit der fox Variante anfreunden  :Smile: 

Danke schon mal!

----------

## slick

Meiner Meinung nach sind die ganzen X-teile eher auf lokal als auf remote ausgelegt. Gerade wenns schnell gehen soll bzw. über dünne Leitung würde ich zu mc greifen.

----------

## BlackEye

ich will doch nicht ernsthaft anfangen Dateibrowsing auf der Konsole durchzuführen nur weil die Dateimanager einfach zu viel Mist einladen als sie sollten.

Diese Problematik ist mir schon zu KDE 3.x Zeiten aufgefallen. IMHO müsste man den Dolphin/Konqueror dahingehend etwas anpassen, dass er bei Shares solche Infos nicht einbezieht sondern einfach "flach" auf Dateien und Verzeichnisse reagiert. Aber ich nehme an, dass das nicht vorgesehen ist. Denn für solche Fälle müsste man die Dateiklassifizierung anhand von Dateiendungen vornehmen und ich schätze mal, dass das so nicht vorgesehen/gewollt ist.

Irgendwie sträube ich mich aber davor auf einmal ein Terminal öffnen zu müssen, nur weil ich in solchen Verzeichnisbäumen mal hin und her wandern möchte. Schließlich haben die grafischen Varianten ihre Vorteile gegenüber den textuellen Programmen die ich eigentlich gern nutzen möchte. Sonst könnt ich das mit dem KDE auch ganz sein lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Der pcmanfm ist klasse, ich benutze den auf meinem Laptop.

Sehr simpel, trotzdem funktioniert hal, tabs etc. ich meine die preview kann man komplett abstellen.

Du musst ihm normalerweise sagen mit welchem Programm er welche Dateien oeffnen soll beim ersten mal.

Du hast keinen Papierkorb/Muelleimer oder so etwas. Geloescht ist geloescht wie auf der Shell  :Wink: 

//edit: Hier nochmal auf Gentoo-Portage: x11-misc/pcmanfm 

----------

## BlackEye

Ich schau ihn mir mal an. Der Xfe ist auch schon mal um längen besser ..

Trotz allem hab ich mal einen Wish bei kde.org für dieses Verhalten geöffnet. Evtl bringts was eteas.

Edit: Der pcmanfm ist echt klasse! Der ist ja mal schön flüssig zu bedienen! Super!

----------

